# Aixam Mega City controller settings



## Colcam1 (Oct 1, 2014)

Hello folks, the company that is doing some research and testing of my Aixam Mega E-City controller say they can offer a free battery check and controller optimisation checkup if you can get to their premises. They are situated in Aldridge in the West Midlands UK. So if you have an Aixam with a Curtis controller and DC motor give them a try. They are not an Aixam spares or repair agents but specialise in controllers and motor rewinds.

http://www.comlec.co.uk/


----------

